
Minicomputers: The Soul of an Old Machine - K0SM0S
https://www.redhat.com/en/command-line-heroes/season-4/minicomputers
======
K0SM0S
I really enjoyed season 3 of this podcast (which was about the history of
programming languages), so I thought I'd share as season 4 is just starting.

First episode is roughly following the book _The Soul of a New Machine_ by
Tracy Kidder¹ (1981) — described as a "heroic tale" of technological
innovation.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Soul_of_a_New_Machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Soul_of_a_New_Machine)

